# fichiers invisibles ????



## MarcMame (8 Janvier 2002)

Il va falloir nous en dire un peu plus.....


----------



## mallow (8 Janvier 2002)

Nooon ne les efface pas sans etre sur qu'ils ne servent a rien... mais la plus part de ces fichiers proviennent d'applis et leur sont necessaires... je ne dis pas que c le cas des tiens et comme a dis mame tu dois nous en dire plus. Mais des applis comme norton genere certains de c fichiers invisibles, d'autres servent au systeme... bref si tu vire les mauvais c le bor...
Donnes nous le nom de ces fichiers par exemple la forme de leur icone personnalisee si ils en ont une... bref dis nous en un peu plus.


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Janvier 2002)

Euhh, Sherlock en a trouvé 172 !!!
Ce sont des documents qui portent certaines fois de noms, d'autres fois juste des chiffres.
Leur taille va de 4 ko à 23 MO!!! ("TheFindByContentIndex").
J'ai bien lancé Ghost Hunter et il ne me dit pas vraiment d'où est ussu le fichier et si je peux le supprimer.
Je peux toujours tout foutre à la poubelle (sans la vider) et attendre quelques jours voir ce qu'il se passe ??
Mais, s'il y avait une méthode un peu plus orthodoxe, je suis preneur.
Merci de vos conseils.
Flo.


----------



## mallow (9 Janvier 2002)

23Mo!!! c koi ce bordel???...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2002)

Ben moi je te conseille de ne pas les jeter ces fichiers invisibles, surtout qu'ils ne pennent pour la plupart aucun poids.

Si tu veux qu'ils ne soient plus invisibles : resedit.
Tu fais get file/folder info et tu décoches invisible.

Encore une fois, ça ne sert pas à grand chose.

Pour info, moi j'en ai plus de 400 dont VM Storage qui pèse 650 Mo. Il se trouve en premier plan du disque. 

Au fait, c quoi VMStorage


----------



## MarcMame (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par steph aka littleboy:
*Pour info, moi j'en ai plus de 400 dont VM Storage qui pèse 650 Mo. Il se trouve en premier plan du disque. 

Au fait, c quoi VMStorage    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est la partition utilisée pour la mémoire virtuelle.
elle disparraitra si tu la désactives...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2002)

A quoi sert la mémoire virtuelle ?

J'ai entendut dire que sur les G3 et G4 il fallait avoir au moins 1Mo de mémoire virtuelle. 
C'est qu'il se sert du disque comme d'une sorte de mémoire vive temporaire ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Janvier 2002)

Si si 23 MO : aucune idée à quoi ça peut bien servir.
Je peux toujours essayer de les sauvegarder avant de les effacer ces fameux fichiers (je suis maniaque : je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'éliminer ce qui ne me sert pas sur le mac ...). Est-ce qu'ils peuvent être à l'origine de bug ?
Puisqu'on en parle : j'en ai un (le seul) qui m'agaçe en ce moment : quand j'ouvre Etat Remote Acces, et quand j'appuie sur OK, certaines fois (? 3/4 fois par semaine), cela bloque le Mac et je dois le redémarrer par le Reset. Quelqu'un sait d'où ça peut venir ??
Mémoire virtuelle : ça permet de gonfler (en la trompant et en utilisant de l'espace disque) la RAM. Je le faisais avant d'acheter une barette. Certaines appli te demandent souvent de la desactiver. Maintenant, je ne m'en sers plus du tout.
Flo.


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Janvier 2002)

Encore une chose : ResEdit : c'est un freeware ? Shareware ? Ou on le trouve (download) ?
Flo.


----------



## Bernard53 (9 Janvier 2002)

ResEdit est un freeware, plus tout jeune mais largement explosif, à manipuler avec la plus extrême prudence ! et toujours sur des copies.
Le fichier invisible nommé TheFindByContentIndex est le fichier d'indexation de votre volume créé par Sherlock.
Pour ce qui est des autres fichiers invisibles, à moins de vraiment savoir ce que vous faites, je vous conseille fortement de ne pas y toucher ; d'ailleurs si les concepteurs ont voulu qu'ils soient invisibles c'est qu'ils avaient de bonnes raisons pour cela.

Salutations.


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Janvier 2002)

J'ai cherché (et trouvé, grâce à Sherlock) des fichiers dits "invisibles". J'en ai plein mon HD. Je n'arrive pas à les ouvrir (il faut ResEdit, ou autre chose ?), à quoi servent-ils ? Puis-je les effacer sans crainte ? Où puis je trouver le soft qui permet d'ouvrir ces mystérieux fichier ?
Merci et @+, 
Flo.


----------



## LCT (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bernard53:
*Le fichier invisible nommé TheFindByContentIndex est le fichier d'indexation de votre volume créé par Sherlock.
Pour ce qui est des autres fichiers invisibles, à moins de vraiment savoir ce que vous faites, je vous conseille fortement de ne pas y toucher*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Suivez les conseils de Bernard53.
Pour info, jai plus de 40 Mo de TheFindByContentIndex sur un petit disque de 10 Go (3 partitions).
Si vous voulez gagner de la place, évitez dindexer vos disques. 
Mais ce serait dommage car cela permet à Sherlock de retrouver très vite des fichiers non seulement par leur nom mais aussi par les mots quil y a dedans.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par steph aka littleboy:
*A quoi sert la mémoire virtuelle ?

J'ai entendut dire que sur les G3 et G4 il fallait avoir au moins 1Mo de mémoire virtuelle. 
C'est qu'il se sert du disque comme d'une sorte de mémoire vive temporaire ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour la mémoire virtuelle tu trouveras des infos là, là et ici. 

Sache juste que si tu l'actives ton Mac sera ralenti.


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Janvier 2002)

Merci à tous pour votre aide !
Promis, je ne touche pas aux fichiers invisibles.
Par contre, je vais essayer de downloader ResEdit.
Bonne journée
Flo.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par steph aka littleboy:
*A quoi sert la mémoire virtuelle ?

C'est qu'il se sert du disque comme d'une sorte de mémoire vive temporaire ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est ça.
Si tu as suffisement de Ram (la vraie), tu devrais désactiver la mémoire virtuelle. Ton mac va retrouver une nouvelle jeunesse !


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>ResEdit est un freeware, plus tout jeune mais largement explosif, à manipuler avec la plus extrême prudence ! et toujours sur des copies.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je confirme, un rien et tu crashes les applis et Mac... j'ai arrêté de m'en servir après avoir failli faire qq grosses conneries


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2002)

A moi qui suit un ignorant (comme vous l'avez remarqué). C'est quoi exactement ResEdit ? A quoi ça sert ? Pq c'est dangereux ?
Merci.
flo.


----------



## Bernard53 (11 Janvier 2002)

ResEdit est la contraction en anglais pour Resource Editor, donc éditeur de ressources. Les ressources sont une ou toutes les parties des fichiers Mac qui peuvent comporter ou non une partie données. Voilà très très brièvement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 résumé la description d'un fichier quelconque Mac.

Salutations.


----------



## LCT (11 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par florentdesvosges:
*ResEdit Pq c'est dangereux ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cest dangereux parce que cela modifie les fichiers informatiques et que vous pouvez faire de mauvaises modifications.
Règle dor pour ResEdit, justement rappelée par Bernard53 :
Ne JAMAIS ouvrir un fichier original avec ResEdit. 
TOUJOURS travailler sur une copie.


----------



## MarcMame (11 Janvier 2002)

De toute façon, ResEdit est tellement vieux, qu'il ne reconnait plus grand chose... Il vaut mieux se tourner vers Resorcerer, bien plus efficace et compatible avec MacOS X. (mais payant! )

[10 janvier 2002 : message édité par MarcMame]


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Janvier 2002)

N'ayant pas votre votre expertice, je crois que je ne vais pas m'aventurer dans les périlleux chemins d'un éditeur de ressources, ni des fichiers invisibles. Après tout, mon mac marche très bien comme ça ...
Merci pour vos réponses.
Flo.


----------



## LCT (12 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*Il vaut mieux se tourner vers Resorcerer, bien plus efficace et compatible avec MacOS X. (mais payant! )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

256 US$ : Resorcerer 2.4


----------



## Bernard53 (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par florentdesvosges:
*N'ayant pas votre votre expertice, je crois que je ne vais pas m'aventurer dans les périlleux chemins d'un éditeur de ressources, ni des fichiers invisibles. Après tout, mon mac marche très bien comme ça ...
Merci pour vos réponses.
Flo.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est ce que l'on appelle une sage décision  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Salutations.


----------

